# 325                                                      Colsed $325 No fee



## Whohaw

Turnips selling for $326
Free stuff on the ground, don't ask just take it   fill your pockets


----------



## Nimrod007

May I visit please? It seems the code is wrong....


----------



## Whohaw

Nimrod007 said:


> May I visit please? It seems the code is wrong....


Fixed, Thanks for letting me know


----------



## WillowCity

on my way!


----------



## Whohaw

Adding bells to giveaway!


----------



## mermaidshelf

Hi, is this still available?


----------



## lulu112

If you are still open, may I please come?


----------



## Whohaw

Yes but refresh code,1 sec.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 22, 2021



Whohaw said:


> Yes but refresh code,1 sec.


Back up


----------



## Jexah808

Is this still open? Sorry for bothering** if it's not x.x


----------



## Lillith

Hoping to hop over as well.  Will be my very first trip.


----------



## Whohaw

Open again in 1 hour.


----------



## Whohaw

Open again


----------



## Diegoboy

May I come too please?


----------



## Lillith

Whohaw said:


> Open again


Yay
Hoping my first ever visit goes smooth
My soon
And thanks in advance


----------



## SCORPA15

Making multiple trips, just so you know.


----------



## Lillith

Omg
All those bells laying on the ground
Thanks so much 
I will be able to afford some bridges and ramps now


----------



## Whohaw

Lillith said:


> Omg
> All those bells laying on the ground
> Thanks so much
> I will be able to afford some bridges and ramps now


Keep coming


----------



## Lillith

Dodo.says interference. lol.  I will keep trying


----------



## Whohaw

Lillith said:


> Dodo.says interference. lol.  I will keep trying


Interference is your best friend, means there is a spot for you when the other plane get out of your way


----------



## Lillith

Lmao
That was alot of fun
Thanls so much for yr generosity


----------

